
Ask HN: How do you backup your computer? - mirrormaster
How do you backup your computer? I was wondering whether to go with cloud services like BackBlaze or to use some software to periodically sync data with external drives. I would love to know what people are using!
======
pwg
Additional box with WD Red drives in Linux RAID5 software raid configuration.

Rsnapshot ([https://rsnapshot.org/](https://rsnapshot.org/)), run via cron,
nightly, pulling backups from the other machines that need backing up.

~~~
mirrormaster
Never heard of Rsnapshot before. Thanks for bringing it up, I will definitely
check it out.

------
Silhouette
At the office, we tend to have frequently scheduled sync of any important data
from personal devices to a server, and other important data is centrally
hosted on servers anyway. Servers have RAID set up. So far none of that is
really a true back-up, but it gives us some resilience against immediate
hardware failure.

The true back-up is dailies (or on demand if appropriate) from the server to
an off-site backup service. All data already encrypted on our side before it
leaves the building. We take some measures to ensure consistent snapshots,
including for tricky applications like databases and source control
repositories where a filesystem-level snapshot may be insufficiently robust.

------
jonathanstrange
Crashplan for Small Business. Not the cheapest, but with the amount of backup
data I have it's roughly as expensive as Wasabi with some backup program (e.g.
Cloudberry), and in my experience Crashplan just works. I transitioned from
Crashplan Home to Crashplan for Small Business and was able to keep my
archive.

IMHO, the most important thing about backup is that it always backs up
everything. Too many applications and setups fail silently.

------
shervinafshar
Auto-backup alternatively to two Time Machine disks. Off-site backup using
Crashplan for a portion of content critical. Manual regular cold storage to S3
Glacier.

------
stockkid
I use Dropbox to sync select directories that are important. So far it is
working well for me because there is almost zero maintenance.

------
runjake
Time Machine + Backblaze on Mac.

File History + Backblaze on Windows.

------
totaldude87
BackBlaze - hands down!

